# Bugs



## faygrimm0709 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello! I have been traveling with my fiance for a year now and I am learning something new everyday. Our current problem is bugs! We have found a spider and a roach  We have a 40 ft 2008 KZ Sportster Toy Hauler with 3 slide outs. I was wanting to know if we could use a fogger that we would use in a home or are there certain foggers that we have to use for our RV?? Please help! I keep the rv super clean and food is not left out every. I don't know if it is the area or maybe the fact that my fiance's friend stays in the back of the RV and sometimes leaves his plate back there and the door open. I keep the toy hauler door closed all the time and clean it when he doesn't but those few times may have caused our bug problem. Yes, no, maybe so!?!? I don't know what I should do.

THanks!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I've used a regular fogger before.

Just one roach and one spider? I have more than that in our house - even Terminix can't keep houses where I live completely free.


----------



## faygrimm0709 (Oct 11, 2010)

That was yesterday, and this morning I found another roach. I just don't want it to get worse. We go home on the weekend and I figured I would do it Friday evening when we left cause we come back in Sunday.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

That will give you Saturday to air it out. That should take care of most of it.


----------



## Christina (Oct 25, 2010)

*Go*

How do really manage with that roach thing...?? Yuck...!! It pisses me off..!! Hope you find some way out, before it really gets worst..!!
________
big women Cams


----------

